# Headlight washers not working



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

Any ideas?

Thanks
Lee


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Are they frozen??

I believe they are heated, same as the mirrors and on the same fuse No. 1


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

TT51 said:


> Are they frozen??
> 
> I believe they are heated, same as the mirrors and on the same fuse No. 1


I'll check the fuse tonight, I'm nearly sure they're not frozen.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Reminds me to put my fuse back in.............For some reason Audi decided that we all need heated mirrors switched on whenever the ignition is on :? Why????


----------



## thebigdog (May 13, 2009)

could be the headlight washer pump? can you here it when you operate it?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

if your washer level is low then i think they stop working, maybe need a top up?


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Only one of mine works but to honest I think they're crap anyway! I'll do away with them altogether when I fit my smoooooothed bumper!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

TT51 said:


> Reminds me to put my fuse back in.............For some reason Audi decided that we all need heated mirrors switched on whenever the ignition is on :? Why????


My heated mirrors only come on with the rear screen heater or when the outside temperature is very low. (Don't know the exact temp)

Maybe you have another fault if yours are on all the time. Unless they changed it in later models.

Sean.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

V6 SRS said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me to put my fuse back in.............For some reason Audi decided that we all need heated mirrors switched on whenever the ignition is on :? Why????
> ...


Interesting as I pulled the fuse just before the summer and my mirrors were hot. Were definitely on all the time without rear screen. Even got my mate to check his 2000 car (mines 01) and his is the same as mine - mirrors heated all the time :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am pretty sure they are on all the time too?

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Mone are to Charlie - Were adding to the hole in the ozone layer


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Check out John-H's sig strip there is a fix there or search for aliens. If they are just frozen then you will hear the second pump kick in about 5 seconds after pulling the stalk.

Mine were working in summer when I checked them but have stopped again, cant be bothered to get the arch liner off in this weather, far too cold without a garage!!

PS - You need to have the lights on too


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I am pretty sure they are on all the time too?
> Charlie


Mine too.

AFAIK that's how they're supposed to be.
I remember touching the wing mirror glass in the summer and it was hot.
John.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

You need to have your headlights switched on.

Jay


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

thebigdog said:


> could be the headlight washer pump? can you here it when you operate it?


Can't even hear the motor kicking in, just get nothing.


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

Fuse changes, Light on, screen wash topped up and held in for 5 seconds = still nothing!


----------



## GoldenBunip (Nov 9, 2009)

I have the same thing with the washers - not functioning and I dont think its fuse related.

My question is for how long do you have to do teh screen wash before the alians pop up? do they come up if i onlky do a 2 second wash or do i haev to keep washing till they come up?

On the heated screen - The control for your mirrors position has 3 settings - Left adjust, right adjust and the middle setting is for Heated Mirrors ON. Simply set this to either mirror (full left or right)to turn it off.


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

My washers dont work either and levels are topped up. are the fuses by the battery? not had my TT long.


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like there frozen to me, mine has been stuck sticking out for a few days now. Yesterday it wasnt so cold and they went back in.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Heated Mirrors are on all the time.

Headlight washers need to have the headlamps on Dipped Beam to work with an extended pull for the screen wash ......

But DO NOT USE THEM IN THESE TEMPS unless you have been driving some time to warm the car up and you always use a good stronge concentrate of anti-freeze washer fluid mix.

1. They are not heated.
2. Quite often owners do not use the correct fluid and do not use a good antifreeze mixture.
3. The Alien hose joints are very brittle, if you have had a low concentrate of mix you could have some Ice in a pipe or in the alien bodies.
4. Expansion of freezing washer fluid can crack a hose joint.
5. Using an alien with frozen water in it may induce pressure to break a cracked joint and once cracked you will lose washer fluid that you need for the screen.

I know its seems stupid to not use them at a time when you will need them the most but they are sometimes more hassle than they are worth IMO!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

leedo said:


> thebigdog said:
> 
> 
> > could be the headlight washer pump? can you hear it when you operate it?
> ...


Sounds like your answer then?


----------



## spiderman439 (Dec 14, 2007)

Fuse board is on the end of the dash, drivers side.
Remove the cover & all fuse positions are listed on the inside of the cover. Headlamp washers are fuse number 33 (20 amp)
The fuse for the heated mirrors & heated screen washers is number 1.


----------



## spiderman439 (Dec 14, 2007)

TT51 said:


> Reminds me to put my fuse back in.............For some reason Audi decided that we all need heated mirrors switched on whenever the ignition is on :? Why????


Heated Mirrors are not on the same fuse circuit as headlamp washers. 
Headlamp washers fuse number 33
Mirrors & heated screen wash jets are fuse number 1.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

If theyre completely shot drop me a pm as I have a spare full set at home including pipes


----------



## frankie77 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi guys, im in the process of fixing my aliens. found the problem to be the near side alien has cracked, as its Sunday and nowhere to get a new 1 also the car needs to be used tomorrow, any thoughts of how to fix? im thinking an arildite type resin. will this be suitable?


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Do the headlight washers use separate washer fluid to the main windscreen washers. I.e two tanks?? Ive never used antifreeze in my washer fluid. But I use that halfords ready made pink stuff

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

manikm said:


> Do the headlight washers use separate washer fluid to the main windscreen washers. I.e two tanks?? Ive never used antifreeze in my washer fluid. But I use that halfords ready made pink stuff


Same tank.

You'll want a proper mix in there too. I'm sure the pink stuff is just for summer use.
The -65degC stuff is good.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

manikm said:


> Do the headlight washers use separate washer fluid to the main windscreen washers. I.e two tanks?? Ive never used antifreeze in my washer fluid. But I use that halfords ready made pink stuff
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hi, One tank for both systems, but 2 seperate pumps.
Hoggy.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

1 pump per headlight I presume. Im gonna try fuse 24 already replaced fuse 33 ....tmrw , in my last gasp attempt before having to pay tts to sort

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Pumps r only 25 quid on the bay. Mine makes no noise at all. Lifeless.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

manikm said:


> *1 pump per headlight I presume.* Im gonna try fuse 24 already replaced fuse 33 ....tmrw , in my last gasp attempt before having to pay tts to sort


No.
One quiet pump for the windscreen.
One very noisy pump for the headlights.

Two pumps IN TOTAL...!


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Ahh cool thats good I thought id be paying for a pump for each headlight

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

As manikm hasn't bought the new pump I'm selling (£15 plus p&p) I thought I'd mention it here in case anyone else needs one.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

mullum said:


> As manikm hasn't bought the new pump I'm selling (£15 plus p&p) I thought I'd mention it here in case anyone else needs one.


sorry mate - too far for me

thanks


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Just Get rid, rip them out more hassle then they are worth!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

disagree.

imo that'd be an epic fail from a tt ownership point of view. the hardest part is the bumper removal - but once you've got them working again its very satisfying. i had to replace both aliens, which id sourced for £30 each new - over a couple of months before the mot.

thats not always necessary though - its usually a fuse, a pump or a blocked/disconnected pipe. easy. can be done without removing the front wheels too.


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

I noticed my headlight washers were not working, tbh never thought about them working. Looked at the fuse box, the fuse was missing. I replaced it, now the pump turns on for a few seconds but the aliens don't pop out.

A previous owner put a V6 bumper on the car, im guessing something is either broken or blocked for the fuse to be missing.

Guess i'll have to take the bumper off and look. Is the piping cheap? How about the alien cost?


----------

